# http and https on different servers, not resolving



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm having a problem on my internal network. Our main website is hosted on a server, while https is directed to a different server. This works from the outside thanks to our router which can direct traffic based upon port number (80 vs 443). On our internal network, we dont have this luxury, as all traffic (http & https) is sent to the same server. This is ok for me, as I can type in the ip address of the server to get the https website, but the average user when going to the main website and clicking the link to the https site, gets "page cannot be displayed". Any ideas on how to fix internally? Thank you.

William


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

In the https directory of the server that is supposed to be doing the http, put in an index.html page that does a redirect to the right server. Or, if you are running Apache, you could do a permanent redirect in the .htaccess file.


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Here's what I did:
Went to the IIS directory tree.
Went into the default website
Properties for default website - enabled SSL
Created redirect.htm file to point to other internal server (code below)

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

API E-MAIL SERVER

Loading... https://192.168.101.9

Now the problem is how to call this htm file when SSL isnt found on the default server. I tried adding it to the custom errors 403;4 but I figured thats the wrong place. Also did a URL redirect with it, but I'm pretty sure nothing is looking for this virtual directory. How do you point HTTPS traffic to a virtual directory that runs the redirect.htm file and points it to another internal server hosting SSL?

Default server pulls up http website just fine. Adding the https still gives Cannot find server or DNS Error.

William


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Can you try this:
http://blog.opsan.com/archive/2005/04/17/395.aspx


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

You don't have SSL deployed on the one server at all apparently.

I'm not sure what you do in that case since you are using IIS. Perhaps deploy it and then put in the redirect. 

With Apache I believe you could redirect using an .htaccess in the root directory for the server. Don't know how to do it in IIS.


----------

